# which is easiest to breed



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

which p is easiest to breed other than reds? terns? caribe? also, which ones have never been bred in captivity?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am under the impression only a very select few have bred caribe.....and nobody has bred piraya in captivity....

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am under the impression only a very select few have bred caribe.....and nobody has bred piraya in captivity....
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


mike..... YOUR WRONG!!!!









haha j/k

i do believe spilo's have ben sholed and bread in captivity. and a couple people have bread caribe in captivity.
my buddy's caribe breed all the time. he has 6 nice size specimens in a 240 gallon aquarium.









Rhoms have only ben bread in 1000+ aquariums with 1 male and 2 femals. and i dont think Manuelli have ben bread in captivity.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

marco said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I am under the impression only a very select few have bred caribe.....and nobody has bred piraya in captivity....
> ...


 wow marco your buddy must be happy







why don't you take some pics for us, so we can all see the little fry please. i can't wait hurry up


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

i dont think so also


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

I had good luck breeding Gold spilos.They weren't to terribly difficult to breed.My old shoal of Natt breeders used to lay 4-5 nests a week.I had more eggs than I could handle from the Natts.I also had some very limited success of Spilo cf's as well.They were just to nasty to each other and I raised very few fry from them.


----------

